# All dogs should be tied up when outside!



## NorthernRedneck

That's right.  All dogs should be tied up whenever they are outside.  

Last week, as my little 5yr old niece was going outside for reccess at school, she noticed a large dog running around the schoolyard.  Apparently, the dog had been hanging around the school all week and several calls where made to the town to have the dog catcher go there to catch the dog.  He never showed up.

The dog is a Husky-mix that comes from one of the local native reserves just outside of town.  See, on the reserve, they don't tie up their dogs outside.  The dogs just run free and often make their way into town.  

Well, my sister in law got a call from the school telling her that her daughter had fallen outside and had a *little scratch*    on her face and that she should probably be taken to the clinic to have it disinfected.  So my sister-in-law goes to the school to find her daughter sitting alone in the office with a bandage covering her face.............remember, it's just *a little scratch*


















Now, of course she kinda freaks out when she sees the *little scratch* on her daughter's face.  The school finally fesses up that she was bitten by a dog.  The little girl had been petting the dog when it started to growl at her.  She took a step backwards and fell.  The dog then attacked her face.  Apparently, the dog had attacked another kid earlier that morning but didn't break any skin.

The school never called the police either to inform them of a dog bite.  At the hospital, they are supposed to inform the regional health unit when a dog bite occurs.----not done.  Once the police finally were called the next day, they had the dog rounded up and _*returned to it's owner to be put in quaranteen for 10 days*_  Now of course, the dog is supposed to be locked up inside.  The next day, the dogs owner was seen walking the dog around town.

What gets me is that the dog was returned to its owner.  Everyone is still in shock right now.  This type of incident should not have happened in the first place.  The dog should have been at home tied up instead of out running the streets.  At least once a week, one of the "reserve dogs" is hit while out walking around on the highway.  If I happen to see that dog out roaming around on the highway in the next while, I wouldn't try too hard to swerve to miss hitting it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Brian,

That sucks! There are so many things wrong there that you just don't know where to start pointing the blame at.

Sounds like there is the good old Canadian "reserve" double standard going on. The local government is probably too scared to enforce any laws on the reserve so they just ignore the issues.

Your niece is going to have a scar there for the rest of her life. You should get your sister in law to take her to a plastic surgeon asap and find out what can be done to minimize the scaring.

Make sure you tell your kids to NOT play with stray dogs.

Sorry to hear about your bad news.

PB


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree with you 100% about so many things went wrong there.  They've already found a few top-notch lawyers to deal with this case.  Heads are going to roll on this one.......


----------



## Cowboyjg

Makes you wonder who to shoot. The dog or the owner. Either way it's the right thing to do...

Are your police officials appointed or elected?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cowboyjg said:


> Makes you wonder who to shoot. The dog or the owner. Either way it's the right thing to do...
> 
> Are your police officials appointed or elected?


 
In Canada, the Police are appointed.  They're either RCMP, Provincial, or Municipal Police.


----------



## Tractors4u

I would say some Alpo with antifreeze gravy is in order.


----------



## urednecku

groomerguy, that's so sad. It would be real hard to hold me down & keep me from doing some serious bodily harm to somebody/thing if that was my kid. It sounds like there are a lot of people at falt here. The dogs owner, the school, the local cops, etc. I hope the lawyers go after each of them for their part in the breakdown of safety to your children. I do hope heads roll, the emotional as well as physical scars will take a long time to heal. Let your neice and her family know that we here  in FF are with them, in prayers and spirit.


----------



## American Woman

Oh my Gosh! I know it must have been hard for her mother not to go ballistic on someone. I know from experience as the adult you have to stay calm or the kid would be a even more afraid.Do you think they may have been trying to keep everyone calm by saying "it's a scratch" just for that reason.  But still, being told it's a scratch and then seeing a gaping a hole is a shock. 
My baby is 5 and I would be feeling so guilty. I know it wouldn't be my fault....but the guilt would there because I left her in the hands of someone she trusted...because it wasn't me..... Kids are so sweet and trusting at 5......Somebody has to take responsiblity for this. How is she doing now?


----------



## Av8r3400

I thought any dog that attack a person was "impounded" for rabies tests and then destroyed.  Period.  That is what should happen here.

At least I thought that was the law here in Wisconsin.  Also the owner is responsible for all damages and injuries.


Time for a big lawsuit.  This justifies legal action.  (School, dog owner, city, should at least be named.)


----------



## ddrane2115

Wonder what they would call a serious injury!  This sucks out loud, and yes the dog should be quarantined for the 10 or 14 days, then the owner should be made responsible for injuries, which in this case does not sound like it will happen.  If the dog is not people friendly, it should be put down, that is what is done in most all jurisdictions.

Very sorry to hear about this, and legal action should be taken


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I agree with you 100% about so many things went wrong there. They've already found a few top-notch lawyers to deal with this case. *Heads are going to roll on this one*.......


 
As they should!
My God, I cannot believe the school said at first that it was a little scratch.
Why didn't they simply fess up and say the child had been bitten by a dog on the playground?
Big strike against the school there, I don't care if they were trying to keep your sister in law calm until she could get there and see the situation for herself.

The hospital are at fault as well! 
SOMEONE there should have known the proper authority to contact, or to advise the parent at least.

The owners should not have this dog in their possession right now.
As much as I love dogs, this one should have been first tested, and then put down.

I hope your niece won't be traumatized by this Brian.
What a sad mess, huh?


----------



## ddrane2115

Groomerguy, 
you mention reserve dogs, is the owner on some sort of Native Reserve or something, is there a reason this man and his dog are allowed to skurt even common sense rule and law?

is there some reason this did not get the proper attention


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Av8r3400 said:


> Time for a big lawsuit. This justifies legal action. (School, dog owner, city, should at least be named.)


 
In Canada, they do not generally award money for "pain and suffering" in lawsuits. They can sue to recover lost/future income or for damages but they can not sue for pain and suffering.

One of the few things they do right in Canada. It keeps people like John Edwards from being able to buy huge mansions.

Since the dog and owner are on a native indian reserve they may also be protected by local treaties or by the fact that the local police are often scared to enforce laws "on reserve".

This is probably one of those cases where the SSS rule is best applied.


----------



## Tractors4u

PBinWA said:


> This is probably one of those cases where the SSS rule is best applied.


 
Super Site Supporters?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Tractors4u said:


> Super Site Supporters?


 
Shoot Shovel Shutup


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hear now that the cops are seriously looking at charging the owner with criminal negilgence or something similar.  Either way, the school screwed up, the hospital screwed up, the town screwed up.  

The school screwed up in that they didn't take the proper steps and never called the police as they are supposed to do.

The town screwed up in that they never sent anyone to do anything about this dog.  The school had been calling the town about three times a week for the same dog harassing the kids outside.

The hospital, well, they were supposed to notify the ministry of health in a situation like this....never did!  They should have sent her to the city where they are equiped to handle these types of wounds.  The dog had no updated shots and the hospital did not give the child any medication to prevent against infection.........  Instead, they gave her a couple stitches and sent her home, the stitches have since started to let go.

Just one big mess........

Thanks everyone for your concerns.....it's appreciated!


----------



## ddrane2115

stitches and no meds for infection, you have got to be kidding.  

you are doing well and I hope this little girl gets over this quickly, but man I would be letting someone have it..........you are a better man than I am for sure.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

First of all that dog took a chunk out of her face.  I am sure he ate it.  The dog needs to be put down plain and simple.  If it were my relative the dog would be dead or soon to be.  Especially if its off the res and wondering around.  DEAD.  Second of all the school should be held liable for not taking the correct procedures to protect the children whos saftey is entrusted to them.  Third the local dog catcher should also be held liable IF he was not on another call.  If he is found to have ignored the call then he should be fired and also held liable.  Last but not least the schools super intendant should have his or her head on the chopping block.  They are responsible to ensure that the school has proper procedures in place and that they are followed when something occurs.  You should also have your local newspaper and TV mcrews comew and see what happened to this poor little girl.  THIS will get some attention imediatelly to the cluster **** that occured before during and after this vicouse dog attack on two children on the same day at the same school by the same dog!  Absolutely unbelieveable!  Heads need to roll for this.  This beautuful young girl will have a scar for the rest of her life.  I only hope you have a good pastic surgeon close by who can start to help this child as soon as possible.  I am so sorry to see this Groomerguy.  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

ddrane2115 said:


> stitches and no meds for infection, you have got to be kidding.


 
No - welcome to socialized government healthcare where the bare minimum treatment is always applied first.

Honestly, Brian get your SIL to start screaming for a plastic surgeon appointment.  

A young girl doesn't want to have to go through life with a big scar on her face.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I hear now that the cops are seriously looking at charging the owner with criminal negilgence or something similar. Either way, the school screwed up, the hospital screwed up, the town screwed up.
> 
> The school screwed up in that they didn't take the proper steps and never called the police as they are supposed to do.
> 
> The town screwed up in that they never sent anyone to do anything about this dog. The school had been calling the town about three times a week for the same dog harassing the kids outside.
> 
> The hospital, well, they were supposed to notify the ministry of health in a situation like this....never did! They should have sent her to the city where they are equiped to handle these types of wounds. The dog had no updated shots and the hospital did not give the child any medication to prevent against infection......... *Instead, they gave her a couple stitches and sent her home, the stitches have since started to let go.*
> 
> Just one big mess........
> 
> Thanks everyone for your concerns.....it's appreciated!


 

WHAT THE HELL?!?
Stitches in a wound like that??
I'd think Steri- strips under a gauze bandage and a shitload of antibiotics should have been immediately ordered, as a temp measure until a surgeon was called to reconstruct the damage on that gaping wound.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pirate_girl said:


> WHAT THE HELL?!?
> Stitches in a wound like that??
> I'd think Steri- strips under a gauze bandage and a shitload of antibiotics should have been immediately ordered, as a temp measure until a surgeon was called to reconstruct the damage on that gaping wound.


 
As stated before: welcome to socialized government healthcare.

Think about it before you vote for it (intentionally or unintentionally)!


----------



## rback33

This is terrible. I can only imagine what I would be like if it were MY daughter.  I would have already done the SSS method as was mentioned. They would not have a choice. As to the subject line... I have to disagree. It is up to the owners to maintain control of their animals by whatever means necessary. If that requires a chain, then so be it. My nearest neighbors are a mile away. My dogs have never seen a chain and never will. If I yell. They stop.  We have SERIOUS meth issues where I live and there is no way I want my "alarm system" tied up where they can't move and do their job. This could mean dodging bullets themselves... What happened is a crying shame and needs to be dealt with heavy handedly, we just need to remember where the responsibility begins.


----------



## RedRocker

Looks like a plastic surgery wound to me. I'd be on the school first and work my way down to the owner, lying about a dog bite?? You gotta be shitting me!!!


----------



## cowgirl

> *Instead, they gave her a couple stitches and sent her home, the stitches have since started to let go.*


 
I can't believe they stitched it.  I have taken several dog bite reports, and the hospital never stitches the wound.  I was told they leave it open since a dog bite or cat bite involves bacteria and may become infected.  We had an animal control officer attacked by two pit bulls, the hospital left all wounds open so they could drain and not become infected.  He was also given a high dose of meds too.

Here in colorado if your dog is involved in a bite then the dog has to be quarantined for 10 days.  In a bite like this one we would take possession of the dog and issue a vicious dog ticket.  The courts then would decide what will happen to the dog.  We can not have a dog put down until the 10 day quarantine is over.  Rabies has a weriod cycle and does not immediately show up in the brain until certain stages, that is why we do not allow the dog to be put down immediately.


----------



## fogtender

About a 15 years ago, my neighbor was raising sheep. He was about a half mile away on my driveway at the time and another quarter mile to the highway. The only other house on my driveway at that time.

He came over one morning to tell me that a large Husky type dog and a smaller Pekingese type dog had attacked his sheep. They killed two and he had to put down a third. It was in the dark and when he fired one shot with his .223, the muzzle flash pretty much killed his night vision and they ran off unscathed.

Our kids would walk down the road to meet the school bus and that was a real issue to deal with. We only have about ten families that live in the area so one of them owned these dogs. 

About four days later, I was sitting in at the table looking down the driveway and these two dogs came trotting down the driveway at about 200 yards away, I dropped the large one and the smaller one that maybe weighed about 15 pounds at best, had a really stupid look on it's face when I started to draw down on it looking through the scope. I don't think I have ever seen a dog that small, run that fast before... Never saw that one again.

I took the larger dog (maybe 80 pounds) up by the Highway and dropped it off so the owner could find it. It sat there until the Ravens and fox had pretty much cleaned it bare. Never heard a word of someone losing their dog. Never lost any sleep over it either.

The bear and wolf are a constant issue to be aware of here, but dogs that are that brazen in killing animals will do the same to humans in time.


----------



## waybomb

My son had a very similar looking injury when he was about 8 yoa, but from a different cause; he cut it on a palm tree leaf, and his wound was wide open like the pic above. The ER doctor was a greenhorn, admitted it, but nobody else was available. He said he could send us elsewhere, but he also assured us he was well versed in some new types of stitches. We made our decision, and he stitched my son up, but never broke the skin. He somehow used a straight continuous stitch, from the inside. the thread exited the inside at the end joints of the wound. When it was time to take the stitch out, he let my son grab hold of the thread and pull it straight out by himself under the docs supervision. My son thought it was the coolest thing. The Doc said most of the young boys were like that.

Now you hardly notice the 3 inch long scar extending from the bridge of his nose down across his cheek below his eye. There's just a slightly dark line. In the summer, when he's got any amount of tan, the scar is not noticeable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

rback33 said:


> . As to the subject line... I have to disagree. It is up to the owners to maintain control of their animals by whatever means necessary. .



I have no problem with dogs out in the country running free but in town is another story.  In town, all dogs should be tied up..........period!  

Just got word that the dog is now going to be put down............it was supposed to be in quaranteen with the owner not to leave the house for 10 days.  The dog had been returned to its owners but was found running around the same school yard again today.  It was captured by police and handed over to the dog catcher who will be "putting it down".


----------



## rback33

Sounds like you are headed down the road to justice.  I found it interesting the part you quoted. I agree that in most instances town dogs should be "tied up" to use your phrase. I don't like the connotation of the phrase and will substitute "restrained" or "leashed."  If we go to town with our dogs and have them out in public they are on a leash 90% of the time. The rare exception is if we are at an open park and we are "playing." If a large group of people is likely to be around, we don't even let our oldest house dog out of the car since she gets very nervous.  There is a lot of common sense that goes with being a pet owner. Pets are like kids.. some people should just not have them.


----------



## TravisM.1

I agree, if you own a dog, it should be contained. 

I'm not a "pet person" anyway. Something like that happening to one of my children would likely push me right over the edge.


----------



## nobull1

quote The dog had been returned to its owners but was found running around the same school yard again today  Just got word that the dog is now going to be put down quote

Why does this not surprise me? In Canada we have gone way past equal rights. Now we have  "Special Rights" to compensate for..........  Sometimes it takes  twice before there is a will to do anything. 

I feel like taking my ball and going home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thought I'd give a quick update on my neice.  Her face is all healed up but there is quite a scar left behind.  She will eventually go through surgery to repair the scar.

Now, for the other shoe that dropped today for her.  She was outside playing with some friends when she fell 15 ft to the ground.  She's bruised up pretty good.  Has a black eye, broken wrist.  They had to fly her out for a ct scan as a precaution.  I tell ya, if she didn't have bad luck, she wouldn't have any.


----------



## SShepherd

well, I live in "the country" and have a big problem with *pets* being left to run.
I know every one of my neighbors dogs, and if I find them on my propert I round them up and take them to their owner. Cats are another matter, it seems they enjoy marking my house as their territory. I end up telling the owner about their cat, if they don't kep it home and I see it again..bu-bye kitty kitty


----------



## Erik

Brian, good to hear her face healed up - bummer about the scar and the new injuries.
Broken wrists are no fun and it'll likely ache for about 3 months, if not longer.
good luck and I'll include her in my prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks.  They flew her out this morning as a precaution as she was dipping in and out of consiousness. They did the scan this afternoon and everything appeared normal.  this evening, we got word that she's alert and doing fairly well considering.  We were all worried for a while.


----------



## Bobcat

This is a horrible thing to happen to a little girl. The owner needs to make some sort of restitution and someone needs to make sure the owner takes better care of his/her animals. But I still will never tie up my dog all day. He will always run free...in my yard.


----------



## kitty

pirate_girl said:


> WHAT THE HELL?!?
> Stitches in a wound like that??
> I'd think Steri- strips under a gauze bandage and a shitload of antibiotics should have been immediately ordered, as a temp measure until a surgeon was called to reconstruct the damage on that gaping wound.


 i agree!!!!!


----------



## ncroamer65

After seeing the photo reading the post, hamburger & cholacote came to
mind, then I do need some targget practice. 

How are the lawsuits going any progress at this time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No real progress.  You know how liers.............er............I mean.............lawyer's operate.  Drag things out as long as they can.  More $$$ for them that way.


----------



## rugerman

Now you understand why we don't want national health care.


----------



## jimbo

SShepherd said:


> well, I live in "the country" and have a big problem with *pets* being left to run.
> I know every one of my neighbors dogs, and if I find them on my propert I round them up and take them to their owner. Cats are another matter, it seems they enjoy marking my house as their territory. I end up telling the owner about their cat, if they don't kep it home and I see it again..bu-bye kitty kitty


I'm with you on this one.  I've got a major problem with your dogs, or your cats, or your kid, trespassing on my property without my permission.  Property rights are second only to individual rights.  If dogs roam free on the reservation, then keep them on the reservation.


----------



## Tori1171

Don't blame the dog! If it's not taught better, what can you expect of it? Maybe you should contact the owner of the dog and kindly ask them not to let it into town during school hours if it's not friendly. You can also sue the owner, because he didn't train his dog better, but certainly attempt talking to them before you do any legal matters. And if you sue him, make sure to sue the school too. If another child was attacked by the same dog and they did nothing about the dog then, you can certainly sue them too for endangering the welfare of all children in the school. You should sue for the cost of the doctors visit, the cost to help remove the scar quicker and for emotional distress to both your family and to the little girl.


----------



## squerly

Holy scarfish biteman!  If you own a dog that bites people you need to keep it in your yard.  You are responsible for this animal and any damage that it causes.  It should not be allowed to run free and bite people.  If this dog came on my property, or came on public property and bit my child, it would be a dead dog.   I love animals, dogs especially, but a dog that dispenses damage of this nature when it isn't called for, and especially on property that it isn't protecting, must be dealt with.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Dog was probably from the reservation,hell in New Mexico the res-dogs may out number the natives, this was posted back in 2008 and Groomerguy knows what the outcome was.... but i suspect no one claimed the dog and it was captured and put down. the school is at fault for not protecting the students. i have a rescued res-dog and she is a wonderful well behaved Husky/coyote mix.... but she was once wild, and will never be allowed to play with kids unattended.

the natives belive a dog is a free spirit and thus can not be chained down.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

all dog's left to run free will go wild mine are family pets the big one used to swallow the babies arm to get a treat and spit out the arm un touched. around here a lot of dogs are tied up to 5 foot chains an live their lifes that way with no training or manners . also huskys are generaly a working dog and as such are never taught manners one should always be cautious of dogs like that. mine run free when walked but they learned to be under voice control.


----------



## Catavenger

revival of an old post  ? Why tied up no fences there?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Dog was probably from the reservation,hell in New Mexico the res-dogs may out number the natives, this was posted back in 2008 and Groomerguy knows what the outcome was.... but i suspect no one claimed the dog and it was captured and put down. the school is at fault for not protecting the students. i have a rescued res-dog and she is a wonderful well behaved Husky/coyote mix.... but she was once wild, and will never be allowed to play with kids unattended.
> 
> the natives belive a dog is a free spirit and thus can not be chained down.



The rez dogs are definitely a problem there.  About once a year they have to do a round up and dispose of the dogs running in packs. The one that did the attack did have an owner.  Former coworker of mine actually.  It was rather hard to maintain control and not bring up the subject at work.  My neice has a permanent scar on her face now.  My point about all dogs being tied up was that yes, they should be either tied up or in a fenced area where they cannot escape.  I totally get it for those who live out in the country who choose not to tie them up.  It's another thing all together in town.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

groomerguyNWO said:


> The rez dogs are definitely a problem there. About once a year they have to do a round up and dispose of the dogs running in packs. The one that did the attack did have an owner. Former coworker of mine actually. It was rather hard to maintain control and not bring up the subject at work. My neice has a permanent scar on her face now. My point about all dogs being tied up was that yes, they should be either tied up or in a fenced area where they cannot escape. I totally get it for those who live out in the country who choose not to tie them up. It's another thing all together in town.


 
 i hoped you would see my post and post on what happened with the dog and if it was owned,a co worker?.....dam that would be uncomfortable at best, hope she doing well. did they put the dog down?


----------



## Kid Dynamite

Holy crap! I wasn't expecting to see an injury like that! That is one nasty cut. As far as the leash, I believe that it may be necessary depending on the breed and temperament of the dog. We used to have Basset Hound that was so fat and lazy he never made the effort to run anywhere. If the dog is like a Rottweiller or Pitbull, I can understand where a leash would be prudent.


----------

